# ازاي احول من كيلو جرام الي كيلونيوتن



## momoegph (26 أغسطس 2009)

ازاي ممكن احول من كيلو جرام الي كيلو نيوتن 

يعني 200 كيلو جرام علي المتر المربع تساوي كام كيلو نيوتن علي المتر المربع


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 أغسطس 2009)

تختلف من منطقه لاخري
بفرض ان عجلة الجاذبيه 10
هي 200 كيلوجرام الي كيلو نيوتن
يعني القانون بتاع نيوتن
ق=ك ضرب ج
القوه = الكتله *العجله
=20 تقريبا
لكن راجع المعادلات لان الذاكره خربه


----------



## ag.nayel (26 أغسطس 2009)

لو اعتبرت عاجله الجاذبيه 9.81 يبقى كل كجم فيه 9.81نيوتن لو اعتبرتها 10 ودا اللى بيتعمل دايما يبقى كل كجم فيه 10 نيوتن . يبقى 200كجم فيها 2كن والله اعلم . وكدا كدا ارقمين تقريبيين .
لا على ما اتذكر ان العجله بتساوى 9.81 وبعدها شويه ارقام كمان .......[س عموما بتأخذ 10


----------



## المهندس احمد في (26 أغسطس 2009)

10 كلو نيوتن = 1 طن 
المعلومة للاستفادة 
اعلم ليست مطلوبة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 أغسطس 2009)

هناك برنامج للتحويل من اي وحده لاي وحده
المفروض مش كيلوجرام المفروض ث كيلوجرام =9.81*كجم
لان الكجم كتله والثقل وزن
راجع قانون نيوتن لاحول الا بقوه ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله حسب محجوب رحمه الله (طبعا محجوب عبيد المعروف بعبقريته الفذه)
انا خايف معاويه شداد يقرا الكلام ده يشمت علي المهندسين


----------



## momoegph (26 أغسطس 2009)

> و اعتبرت عاجله الجاذبيه 9.81 يبقى كل كجم فيه 9.81نيوتن لو اعتبرتها 10 ودا اللى بيتعمل دايما يبقى كل كجم فيه 10 نيوتن . يبقى 200كجم فيها 2كن والله اعلم . وكدا كدا ارقمين تقريبيين .
> لا على ما اتذكر ان العجله بتساوى 9.81 وبعدها شويه ارقام كمان .......[س عموما بتأخذ 10


مشكوووووووووور و جزاك الله كل خير




> 10 كلو نيوتن = 1 طن
> المعلومة للاستفادة
> اعلم ليست مطلوبة


معلومة جميله جزاك الله كل خير 




> هناك برنامج للتحويل من اي وحده لاي وحده
> المفروض مش كيلوجرام المفروض ث كيلوجرام =9.81*كجم
> لان الكجم كتله والثقل وزن
> راجع قانون نيوتن لاحول الا بقوه ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله حسب محجوب رحمه الله (طبعا محجوب عبيد المعروف بعبقريته الفذه)
> انا خايف معاويه شداد يقرا الكلام ده يشمت علي المهندسين


انا الصراحة مفهمتش انت تقصد ايه 
اذا كان فيه حاجة خطأ في التعبير ممكن توضح اكثر


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا رح قلك الحل متل ما أنا بحل بالتفصيل
كل 1 كيلو غرام = ج نيوتن(تسارع الجاذبية الأرضية) وهو بيساوي 9.81 م\ثا2 بس للسهولة بناخدو 10 
 كل 200 كغ = س نيوتن
س= 1962 نيوتن
وكل 1 كيلو نيوتن = 1000 نيوتن
كل سَ كيلو نيوتن = 1962 نيوتن
سَ= الرقم يلي طلبتو = 1.962 كيلو نيوتن
أسفة للإطالة​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد مختصر*

أو قلك للسهولة خد قاعدة للتحويل من كيلو غرام لكيلو نيوتن : تضرب ب ج وتقسم على 1000
تمام:20:


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 أغسطس 2009)

قانون نيوتن؟
كل جسم في حالة حركه او سكون يبقي علي حاله مالم تؤثر عليه قوي خارجيه تعمل علي تغير حالته
وبصيغه اخري لعالم الفيزياء العالمي محجوب عبيد طه (من النوابغ الذين لا مثيل لهم )رحمه الله
لاحول الا بقوه ولا حول ولاا قوة الا بالله
ومنه نفس كلام الشباب اعلاه
بس انا الفتره زادت وما استخدم اي تحويل اشتغل بالكيلو نيتن و النيوتن ولا احفظ نهايا لذا لاجابة اي سؤال ارجع للقانونه واستنتاج القانون


----------



## mahmoudh5 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*للتحويل بين كل الواحدات*

هذا برنامج بسيط و خفيف للتحويل بين اي واحدة و اخرى


----------



## أوج الهندسة (26 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت ان تبقى لغة المنتدى هي العربية الفصحة مع عدم استخدام اللهجات المختلفة عند السؤال او الجواب


----------



## essam awad11 (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى الحبيب
1 كجم =9.81 نيوتن وللتسهيل = 10 نيوتن
1طن =9.81 كيلو نيوتن وللتسهيل =10 كيلو نيوتن
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود طالب (27 أغسطس 2009)

ا كيلوجرام = 9.81 نيوتن اي تقريبا 10 نيوتن = 10 / 1000 كيلو نيوتن 
و الله اعلم
رمضان كريم على كل اعضاء المنتدى
كل سنه و انتم الى الله اقرب


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي علي البرنامج


----------



## هيثم رجب الرملاوي (28 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
رمضان كريم على الجميع
قانون نيوتن الثاني 

Force (Newton) = Mass (Kg) * Acceleration (9.81 m/s^2​


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات حلوه يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## haitham3h (30 أغسطس 2009)

اخى العزيز ادخل على هذا الرابط وسوف تجد على الموقع كتاب عن كيفية تحويا الوحدات
www.yasserelleathy.com


----------



## مصطفى عمود (10 فبراير 2010)

إجابة زنوبيا هي الصحيحة لأن الكيلونيوتن يساوي 102 كجم


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين جميعا.........................


----------



## m7m (10 فبراير 2010)

بس يا هندسة
1كجم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 10نيوتن
200 كجم ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ؟؟؟
200كجم= 2000نيوتن =2كيلو نيوتن


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (11 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم بالنسبة لسؤالك وبشكل مباشر
1كيلونيوتن=100 كغم
200/100 = 2كيلونت/متر مربع
مع التقدير


----------



## engmhelal (21 يناير 2011)

يا اخي الكريم كل الكلام اللي اتقال ده زي الفل
بس بساطه
1 كحم = 9.81 نيوتن يعني تقريبا 10 نيوتن
شوف انت عاوز تحول ايه؟
200 كجم اللي هي deab load صح يا باشا
يبقي 
200 كجم = 200 * 9.81 =1962 نيوتن
أو بالتقريب
2000 كجم = 200*10 = 2000 نيوتن تقريبا
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## engmhelal (21 يناير 2011)

اسف 
اخر سطر في الرد السابق مباشرة
*2000 كجم = 200*10 = 2000 نيوتن تقريبا
خطأ**
200 كجم = 200*10 = 2000 نيوتن تقريبا
*أرجو المعذرة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## rammah (22 يناير 2011)

للتحويل من كيلوجرام الى كيلو نيوتن نقسم على 100 بكل سهولة


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (11 يوليو 2011)

للعلم ان جامعة دهوك /كلية الهندسة قامو بالفحص


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (11 يوليو 2011)

كان لدي مشروع في شمال محافظة الموصل وتم تقديرة ب 13 طن/م2


----------



## القمر الهندسي (11 يوليو 2011)

1 طن = 10 كيلو نيوتن


----------



## MOHAMMED ELSAYED (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على اضاقة هذا البرنامج


----------



## ashrafemara (21 ديسمبر 2011)

200kg=2KN


----------



## oc1045 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

يا مهندس خذ هذا البرنامج وسوف يحول لك أي شيئ يخطر على بالك
الملف على الرابط الآ تي :-
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ro0Wknsd/unitconverter.html


----------



## مهندس رواوص (22 ديسمبر 2011)

mahmoudh5 قال:


> هذا برنامج بسيط و خفيف للتحويل بين اي واحدة و اخرى



*اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا البرنامج الرائع*


----------



## الحارث الباوي (22 ديسمبر 2011)

يفرض التعجيل الارضي 10 
ق = ك × ت ( قانون نيوتن الثاني )
ق= 200 × 10 
ق = 2000 نت


----------



## mohammedsobhy1986 (1 فبراير 2012)

مش


----------



## عاصم88 (1 فبراير 2012)

للتحويل استخدم القيم التالية
كل 1 نيوتن = 0.1 كيلوجرام
كل 1 كيلونيوتن = 100 كيلوجرام
كل 1 كيلونيوتن = 0.1 طن
وعليه *200* كجم = *2* كيلو نيوتن​


----------



## al batsh (7 مارس 2012)

الفاصل هاض البرنامج اشكروا الباشمهندس محمود يا اخوان الله يعطي العافيه


----------



## ArSam (8 مارس 2012)

إليكم هذا البرنامج البسيط


----------



## DESAKR (8 مارس 2012)

200kg = 2000 NEWTON = 2 KN


----------



## obad2008 (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابوحباجا (22 أغسطس 2013)

momoegph قال:


> ازاي ممكن احول من كيلو جرام الي كيلو نيوتن
> 
> يعني 200 كيلو جرام علي المتر المربع تساوي كام كيلو نيوتن علي المتر المربع



اضرب × (10)^-2

يعني 200 كيلو جرام / متر مربع = 2 كيلونيوتن / م2


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (22 أغسطس 2013)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> أو قلك للسهولة خد قاعدة للتحويل من كيلو غرام لكيلو نيوتن : تضرب ب ج وتقسم على 1000
> تمام:20:



تمام بارك الله فيك
لان كل كيلوغرام =نيوتن
وكل كيلو نيوتن =‏ نيوتن
والتحويل للأصغر نضرب


----------



## جويعد (25 أغسطس 2013)

الحل بسيط جدا

لو عندك 10 kN حرك فاصلة واحدة يسار يديلك ton أو حرك فاصلتين يمين يديلك kg


----------



## وليد خالد الهيتي (25 أغسطس 2013)

يا جماعة والله مصيبة المفروض هذا الملتقى للمهندسين ........... وهذا السؤال في موضوع الفيزياء بالمتوسطة وشكرا


----------



## محمد محسن الشرقاوى (25 أغسطس 2013)

بالقسمة على 100 اى 200/100=2 اى ان 1 كيلونيوتن =100كيلو جرام & 1كيلو جرام =10 نيوتن


----------



## رجب رجب (26 أغسطس 2013)

كل 9.81 نيوتن = واحد كيلو غرام ...................... وبس
أو واحد نيوتن = 0.102 كيلو غرام


----------



## عبدالقادر صالح (26 أغسطس 2013)

1kn=100kg


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (26 أغسطس 2013)

امال... قال:


> تمام بارك الله فيك
> لان كل كيلوغرام =نيوتن
> وكل كيلو نيوتن =‏ نيوتن
> والتحويل للأصغر نضرب


عفوا حصل خطأ مطبعي 
المفروض اكتب كل كيلو غرام =10 نيوتن
وكل كيلو نيوتن =1000 نيوتن
.......


----------



## w1981 (27 أغسطس 2013)

*الكجم والنيوتن*



mahmoudh5 قال:


> هذا برنامج بسيط و خفيف للتحويل بين اي واحدة و اخرى


باختصار شديد - كل كجم واحد =10نيوتن - يعني 200كجم =200*10نيوتن=2000نيوتن =2كيلو نيوتن


----------



## ابو روزماري (25 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## engawyyy (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## adel casper (23 ديسمبر 2014)

mahmoudh5 قال:


> هذا برنامج بسيط و خفيف للتحويل بين اي واحدة و اخرى



شكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## Badrhelal111 (3 يناير 2015)

:20:


----------



## CIVIL_11 (3 يناير 2015)

يا شباب لا تصعبوه على الرجال
اخي العزيز
لتحويل 1 غرام الى 1 نيوتن
اضرب ال 1 غرام في 10 = نيوتن​


----------



## Eng.omar-sayed (13 يناير 2015)

اكتر من 29.000 مشاهده لمثل هذا السؤال !!!!!!!!!!!
هل ده معناه ان فيه 29 الف مهندس عربى دفعه الفضول لمعرفه الاجابه ان لم يكن يعلمها اصلا (المفروض يعنى) 
:61:


----------

